# UK has one of the worst fertility treatment safety records in Europe



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

The UK has one of the worst fertility treatment safety records in Europe, according to new figures published by the European Society for Human Reproduction and Embryology.

The chances of developing serious complications are up to four times higher in the UK than in other countries carrying out similar numbers of fertility treatments.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-wellbeing/health-news/uk-fertility-safety-for-women-is-among-the-worst-in-europe-805239.html

/links


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

This was the subject of todays' Womens Hour - I believe the main point was our record on OHSS. 

From personal experience, my treatment in the UK was no comparison in service terms to the three clinics I tried in Spain and the one in the Ukraine, so to fail on an added safety dimension is no surprise.

I do have to wonder at the self importance and smugness of the HFEA in their negativity about standards abroad , and hope that there are some red faces around at this point in time.


roze


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Rose I couldn't agree with you more.

Not really a surprise to me either. I can't believe that clinics are putting their patient's health and well-being at risk simply because of numbers. Lets face it, despite trying to boost success rates it seems we still fall well below clinic in some other countries such as Spain and Czech Republic. Can't we just admit that we are not the best and that we would benefit from learning from others.  Tx Abroad has been given such a bad image in this country (the HFEA and the media have done little to challenge this). Maybe this will serve to be a reality check to them both.

Sasha


----------

